# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Chay Lá Tía Tô - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Khai trương ngày: 02-02-2012 ( tức 11-01-2012 âm lịch) 
Đặc biệt: giảm giá 20% trên tổng bill trong tháng khai trương.

- Phục vụ cơm văn phòng, cơm phần, các món: Khai vị, súp, gỏi, lẩu,… 

- Với hơn 200 món chay được chế biến thuần việt và không sử dụng bột ngọt, không dùng các sản phẩm chế biến sẵn. 

- Nhận đặt tiệc chay: cưới hỏi, sinh nhật, cúng giỗ, hội nghị và có phục vụ theo yêu cầu khách hàng. 

- Với phong cách phục vụ thân thiện, nhiệt tình, nhà hàng mong muốn mang lại cho Quý khách những phút giây thư giãn thoải mái sau giời làm việc. 
- Vị trí ngay trung tâm quận Phú Nhuận, khung cảnh nhà hàng rộng rãi, sang trọng và ấm áp. 
- Có chỗ để xe hơi, xe máy. 
- Đặc biệt: Nhà hàng có phục vụ món “ Ngọc Thực Trường Sinh” tinh hoa của đất Việt theo phương pháp thực dưỡng Ohsawa .

Ðịa chỉ	01 Hoa Sứ, P.7, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 35178797

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	info@nhchaylatiato.com 

Website	nhchaylatiato.com

>>_ Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Chay Lá Tía Tô_

Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Cái mặt tiền hoành tráng ghê

----------

